# First Egg, What to Expect



## FlaneryFlock (Apr 19, 2013)

Just getting into pigeons, and this morning I woke up to find my first egg!
I have no background of the lineage of these two. Male is a homer and hen is a birmingham roller. What color/s would these two birds make?


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

i say you prob will get red hens and cocks and blue cocks but no blue hen. Since the cock on here is a ash red(sliver bar) and the hen is a pie(blue), all the offspring cock or hen will be be red(pie red or ash red). Any blue/black offspring will one be cock bird and no hen. 

Experts, please correct me if im wrong.


----------



## FlaneryFlock (Apr 19, 2013)

Oohhh, okay that makes sense.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

You will actually get ash reds and blues of both cocks and hens because the ash cock bird has blue flecks indicating he's heterozygous ash red. Some of the young will likely also be pied, especially on the face and flights. Some or all will be checkered pattern, depending upon whether the hen is heterozygous or homozygous for check. If she is ****. t-check then all will be t-check. If she's hetero. and splits for light check then you'll get only t-checks and light checks. You will only get bars if she's split for bar.

The cock bird appears to also possibly be opal, so there's a chance that you get some opal youngsters if he's dominant opal.


----------

